

Facebook Glitch Revealed Thumbnails & Descriptions Of Friends’ Private Videos - ekm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/24/facebook-glitch-revealed-thumbnails-descriptions-of-friends-private-videos/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
cbs
Facebook's fly by the seat of your pants "move fast and break things" model is
cute and all, but moves like this are going to be their death by 1000 cuts.
Unlike Zuckerburg's claim, privacy anxiety is not fleeting, they just had such
a monopoly on a desirable service that people were willing to swallow another
hit. Unfortunately it drove their customer satisfaction down to the level of
cable companies and airlines. I wonder how much longer they're going to be
able to keep up such shoddy service now that they have competition.

~~~
yid
I agree with everything you said, except the last sentence. Circles is a
competent product and FB is taking it seriously, but FB will only really have
_competition_ when Circles has comparable adoption (since nothing else really
matters for social networks).

~~~
cbs
I don't know for sure, I think that people creating plus accounts just to
check it out is a serious hit in itself. From my experience and what little I
can remember of the conversations I had at the time, facebook was "also check"
because "everyone's on myspace, why would I use facebook?" until the moment
you realizes "oh wait, everyone I care about is over here too".

For that reason, I don't think plus needs comparable penetration to compete.
The critical mass needed to get a single user to switch the network they are a
more active on isn't the same as the mass needed to get everyone to do so.

If I go look at my feed on facebook, I can already see the makeup of my 'top
news' changing because most of the people I actually give a shit about are
already on plus. Its less that 20% of my "friends", but 5 or 10 more people
and everyone I care about interacting with will be there.

